# I got my fathers day present!!!!



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 19, 2009)

The wife got me this for fathers day.  It was green all over and I took some sandpaper to it , just to knock some of the rust down.  Then it started changing colors:eek: Now I can't wait to do the other side and see what it looks like all red.


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, you have a great wife! That thing is cool. Which model is that?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 20, 2009)

It's an Elgin Twin Bar 20, Monark
Not sure what year


----------



## akikuro (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm forwarding this link to my wife.....

nice get!


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 20, 2009)

The Elgin Twin Bars were produced for Sears by two companies, Westfield and Murray. There are a lot of differences between the frames and many of the parts used by the two companies on the bikes they produced.  The bike you have is a Westfield built bike. The easiest way to tell them apart while the head shroud is in place is by the sweep of the frame tube behind the seat clamp.  On Westfield built frames the offset is pronounced like on your frame. On the Murray frames the sweep is much less pronounced.

Both companies built several of the Twin Bar variations. Your frame is correct for a Twin 20 because there are no rack mounting holes in the frame plate behind the seat clamp.


----------



## char56 (Jul 23, 2009)

Lovely bicycle! Did these particular bicycles come with tanks?


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 23, 2009)

vey nice, afther my daytonproject, i going to do also a twin 20, i like it because it's missing all the luxery parts!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 24, 2009)

Char

Here is one on E-bay with a tank.  Twin Bars were modeled 20, 40 etc. I think that 60 was the highest they got.  this bike is a mix of parts from different models, as I understand

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270431128886

A Google image search will show a pretty good variety of the different models and deluxe configurations my bike came in.

I have the head shround off, pending some repairs, I am going to take some pics and post them. There is some neat stuff under there:eek:


----------



## char56 (Jul 26, 2009)

Cool.Thanks for the link! I have never seen a tank or chain guard like that before.Very nice indeed! Are going to leave it as it is or are you planning to restore.

Charlie


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 26, 2009)

*Resto*

It is going to be a restoration, but I can't decide between red like it was with white trim or black with white.  Here are some pictures of the 'sail panel', which BikepediaPhil pointed out is a detail that makes it a Westfield rather than a Murray made Twin Bar


----------



## Lady Evans (Jul 26, 2009)

Way cool project! My hubby has one like that all redone but a Twin 50.  Really neat weird looking bikes!
I've got to send some pics of the Rocket redone too!


----------



## char56 (Jul 27, 2009)

Excellent! Really looking forward to seeing the progress of this one.Keep us updated with pics as you go.


----------

